# صناعه المطاط



## ابو يوسف (24 يوليو 2009)

يطلق أسم المطاط على صمغ نباتى طبيعى مكبرت ( أى معاج بالكبريت ) ويوجد المطاط الطبيعى على شكل قطرات فى عصارة شجرة المطاط التى يصل طولها الى 60-80 قدما والتى تزرع بالدول الأستوائية وعند اعتصار الأشجار يزال جزء من قشرتها بسكين حاد بحيث يصل القطع الى أنابيب العصارة لتنساب منها الى الخارج وتعطى الشجرة فى الغالب حوالى خمسة أرطال من المطاط سنويا ولتحويل العصارة الحليبية لمادة قابلة للأستعمال يجب ازالة الماء منها وذلك برشها وجعلها رذاذ ثم تجفيفها أو بأضافة بعض الأحماض للعصارة ثم تخثيرها وغسلها ودحلها ( دلفنتها) على هيئة رقائق أو معالجتها بالدخان وأهم أشكال المطاط المستخرج من المزارع الجعد والمطاط الصفيحى ويجرى تجفيف المطاط الصفيحى بواسطة الدخان وهو ذو لون بنى غامق أما امطاط الجعد الذى يجفف فى الهواء فلونه أفتح كثيرا ويتم تمريره بين مداحل ( دلافين ) ثقيله قبل تجفيفه . وتضاف الى المطاط الخام بعد تجفيفه مواد كيميائية ومواد مالئه وتجرى أخيرا تقسيته بواسطة الكبرت ( كبرتته ) وبهذا نحصل على مادة عالية المرونة وترجع هذه الخاصية الى تركيب جزىء المطاط والمطاط الصافى ( الكاوتشوك) مركب من الكربون والهيدروجين فقط وهو يتكون من سلاسل طويله من جزيئات الأيزوبرين المتصله ويحتوى الجزىء الواحد على أكثر من الفى واحدة من هذه الوحدات الأساسية ترتبط مع بعضها فى ترتيب خطى وجزىء البولى أيزوبرين المكبرت ذو نمط زاوى ومجموعات قطبية . واذا ما شد فتييل من المطاط ، فان مواضع وزوايا جزئياته المتشابكة تتغير لتعود ثانية الى شكلها الأصلى عند ارخاء الفتيل ولا تسبب هذه التغيرات المؤقتة أى تغييرات ميكانيكية دائمة ويمكن تكرارها الى مالا نهاية أو الى أن ينكسر المطاط لأسباب أخرى مثل التقادم بفعل الأكسجين أو التعرض لضوء قوى ولا يكتسب المطاط الطبيعى مرونته العالية الا بعد كبرتته ( اضافة الكبريت اليه) حين تترابط جزيئات المطاط ترابطا يسيرا بواسطة جسور كبريتية ، والمطاط الخام غير المعالج بالغ الحساسية للحرارة ولا يصلح فى هذه الصور لصناعة اطارات السيارات مثلا . ونظرا لمرونته الفائقة يدخل المطاط كمادة خام فى كثير من المنتجات ( ما يزيد على خمسين ألف) ولم يبدأ انتاج المطاط على نطاق صناعى هام الا منذ أواسط القرن الماضى وقد أدت التحسينات التقنية الى تحسين خواص المنتجات بشكل كبير كما نشاهد فى اطارات السيارات الحديثة التى يفوق عمرها بمراحل سابقاتها الأولى . 

وإليكم ملف فى المرفقات به كيفيه صناعه المطاط


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك وجعلك في عليين أنه سميع مجيب ....


----------



## ابو يوسف (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياء ابو يوسف (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك وجعلك في عليين أنه سميع مجيب


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## محمودالسويسى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو يوسف (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خاتون (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا سمعت وقرات فى النت ان البلاستيك وخاصة الزجاجات البلاستك الخاصه بالبيبسى 
انها تسبب سرطان 
ولا يجب استعمالها هل هذا الكلام صحيح


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الحبيب 

تكرار استعمال زجاجات البلاستيك مضر 
لانه بعد فتره البلاستيك يتفاعل مع الاملاح الموجوده فى الماء


----------



## كيوتي (11 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمودالسويسى (3 مارس 2011)

اخى العزيز ابو يوسف اولا مشكور ثانيا اريد التواصل معك واكون صديقا


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بوركتم وجزيتم كل خير


----------



## علاء مغازى (27 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته - ارجو معرفة كيف اصنع مادة غراء للصق الاقمشه على الاسفنج و الجلود


----------

